# CTS Development: SEM Intake Mani & CTS Turbo 750HP FMIC Kit



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

As most of you know the SEM manifold can be pretty tricky to install unless you've got a TT225 or S3, as the throttle body position is not the same as your standard MK4. We often have customers asking us for SEM intake manifolds to go with our big turbo kits, so after much arm twisting we decided to make a FMIC kit that's specifically designed for our BT kit and the SEM intake manifold. The kit will use our 750HP FMIC core 24x12x3.5" and 2.5" stainless steel piping. Here are some preliminary pics, progress started this afternoon and will continue over the next few days. Updates can be found here or on our facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/CTSturbosystems




















Questions, comments, and feedback is always welcome.



*Clay @ CTS Turbo* :beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

cool meow:beer:

still riots yer way?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

make a piping kit that fits an mk2!!!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

About time somebody did this. :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> About time somebody did this. :thumbup:


x2:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sweet clay! hope ur ok after all the stories I've been hearing bout last night. opcorn:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

silly canucks can't take a lose...sissy's :wave:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> cool meow:beer:
> 
> still riots yer way?


Na, those guys didn't know how to riot, if they did there would have been more things burning. 




velocity196 said:


> Sweet clay! hope ur ok after all the stories I've been hearing bout last night. opcorn:


All is well Al, there was what probably was a drunk guy that fell about 60 or 80 feet onto concrete somehow :what: Anyway, this is the best emote to describe it :facepalm:




[email protected] said:


> About time somebody did this. :thumbup:


Thanks Pete & Chad, had a few PM's asking for a smaller FMIC to fit this piping too. More pics to follow tomorrow after some jig making. :beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

nice :thumbup: gti and jetta stock front valance fitments???? the jettas seem to have just a bit more room


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

450HP FMIC kit:



















750HP FMIC to come :beer:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

looking good :thumbup:


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice..we just talked on the phone about this not long ago! I'm interested. ..received my dp the other day! Fits up beautifully ..thx again clay


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

clay what would a piping kit cost without core?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

03redgti said:


> Nice..we just talked on the phone about this not long ago! I'm interested. ..received my dp the other day! Fits up beautifully ..thx again clay


No prob Kayne! Post up some pics!




halchka99 said:


> clay what would a piping kit cost without core?



We're not selling the piping separate from the kit.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Some finalized pics with the 750HP core 24x12x3.5", hope to sell one or two of these when our next 10 SEM intake manifolds arrive. :thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Clay not that that doesn't look great, but is there enough room for a aftermarket fuel rail? Looks kinda tight right there. I'm pretty sure a good number of the people that thro down for this are gunna have a aftermarket fuel rail. :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

velocity196 said:


> Clay not that that doesn't look great, but is there enough room for a aftermarket fuel rail? Looks kinda tight right there. I'm pretty sure a good number of the people that thro down for this are gunna have a aftermarket fuel rail. :beer:


I don't think we'll be revising anything for aftermarket fuel rails. If someone wants to go that custom they can make their own IC piping eace:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

CTS Turbo said:


> I don't think we'll be revising anything for aftermarket fuel rails. If someone wants to go that custom they can make their own IC piping eace:


Just the first thing I noticed. And the sai still on the car. Who know maybe it'll still fit :thumbup:. I'm sure some HP hungry foker will find out :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

velocity196 said:


> Just the first thing I noticed. And the sai still on the car. Who know maybe it'll still fit :thumbup:. I'm sure some HP hungry foker will find out :beer:


That car has left the shop already, got some beater MK6 TSI in for an engine build :sly:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

CTS Turbo said:


> That car has left the shop already, got some beater MK6 TSI in for an engine build :sly:


Yummy!! TSI fuel system look promising. Wish my new car was coming with the TSI fuel system.


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

well geez Clay....too bad you dont make this for the TT front.....I'd ditch the AWIC if you did.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

AudiTToR said:


> well geez Clay....too bad you dont make this for the TT front.....I'd ditch the AWIC if you did.


TT and sem content


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

oooo purty.... but so hard to make it work with my apr fmic


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

i need this! eurojet street kit is not big enough for my 5857 :laugh:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

dubbin_boho said:


> i need this! eurojet street kit is not big enough for my 5857 :laugh:


We've got 2.5" piping to fit a stock intake manifold as well


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

velocity196 said:


> Yummy!! TSI fuel system look promising. Wish my new car was coming with the TSI fuel system.



We have one of these hoopties arriving early next year too :sly:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

man wtf? i was wanting to do this for years and NOOOOO had a sem and CTS kit wtf, wasnt even asking for **** for free or discounted just wanted a better fmic piping kit


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> hope to sell one or two of these when our next 10 SEM intake manifolds arrive. :thumbup:


2013? :laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> 2013? :laugh:


go to bed pete sheesh its like the ass crack o dawn there


----------



## veedub-less (Dec 18, 2007)

anything for a bottom mount setup?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

veedub-less said:


> anything for a bottom mount setup?



yea make your own :laugh: jus kiddin


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll be buying this kit when your done. Hopefully you'll have some in stock come October when I get back from my deployment. 2.0 stroker 5857 build!


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

desertdubs_C said:


> I'll be buying this kit when your done. Hopefully you'll have some in stock come October when I get back from my deployment. 2.0 stroker 5857 build!


We have them jigged up ready to go into production :beer:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> We have them jigged up ready to go into production :beer:


 Awesome. Sept is when I'm buying everything. Going to buy it all at once. I'll be in touch in the mean time to see if there will be any production delays. I want to have all parts waiting for me shortly before I get back in Oct. Wish I could cheers to ya but no alcohol in the desert. 200+ days with no :beer: really bits.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe we can send you some Canadian beer with your turbo kit. :beer::beer:


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Mucho LIKE!!! Awesome shizz, as usual:beer: 
Did I hear beer????:laugh: Will be flowing when I am up later this year:wave:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> Maybe we can send you some Canadian beer with your turbo kit. :beer::beer:


:beer: Sounds like a plan :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Yosh_Cupra said:


> Mucho LIKE!!! Awesome shizz, as usual:beer:
> Did I hear beer????:laugh: Will be flowing when I am up later this year:wave:


Better be!!:beer:


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Very cool bud, brilliant idea :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Don R said:


> Very cool bud, brilliant idea :thumbup:


Thanks Don!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com

Our FSI BT Kit in action.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with a little bromance!


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

is this kit compatible with apr stage 3+?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

babarber said:


> is this kit compatible with apr stage 3+?


It's designed for our BT kits, but you should be able to modify the top pipe on the passenger side to fit the APR stage 3 kit with relative ease.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

How much for the 750hp kit for a passenger side intake? Really thinking I need to replace my EuroJet race kit.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

with, or without the SEM intake manifold?

email [email protected]. We don't usually sell separate pieces, but he might have one kicking around at his desk.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> with, or without the SEM intake manifold?
> 
> email [email protected]. We don't usually sell separate pieces, but he might have one kicking around at his desk.


Without SEM manifold. 

I didn't know it all came together. I have a bigport manifold already. This just seems like a nice upgrade from my EuroJet race kit.

I will shoot him an email tomorrow.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Will soon have one of these  

TTT for an awesome company and crew!


----------



## dick tracy (Aug 23, 2011)

You have mail :laugh:


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

That core looks nice and thick..no ****


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

BlancoNino said:


> That core looks nice and thick..no ****


 Thanks, it's a 24x12x3.5" core, we use them on the MK5 R32T kits and MK5 2.0T FMIC kits too.


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

That looks very nice clay. Oh wait thats mine, once I have some time Ill install it and snap a few pics. thanks again


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

How do these fit behind a stock gti bumper?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

sabbySC said:


> How do these fit behind a stock gti bumper?


We don't have pics, but you'd need to trim your rebar and the back of the bumper. This FMIC is large and designed for guys that want to make some serious power. Sometimes we've got to have some tradeoffs. :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Got mine on order :thumbup::thumbup: 

A huge thanks and a full round of :beer::beer::beer: goes out to Clay for the continuous help with my project. If you guys are at Wuste 2012 Beers are on me eace:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

desertdubs_C said:


> Got mine on order :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> A huge thanks and a full round of :beer::beer::beer: goes out to Clay for the continuous help with my project. If you guys are at Wuste 2012 Beers are on me eace:


If there is free beer involved, we will try to be there.


----------



## rerun69 (Jul 6, 2009)

*hi*

would ypu guys maight be working on one for a stock location disco potato


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We've got another one going to a certain D. Fournier this week


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> We've got another one going to a certain D. Fournier this week


This is an amazingly well built kit. Can't wait to install it! :beer: 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

desertdubs_C said:


> This is an amazingly well built kit. Can't wait to install it! :beer:



Can't wait to see some install and dyno pics! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> a set of siemens 630s
> a walbro inline
> ....


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Building a 600HP hardware package for a MK5 R32.

Yup, we do that…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Low compression R32 ready for boost...

Johnny’s R32 is really coming together with our CTS turbo low compression 8.5:1 head spacer, fresh timing chains and Raceware head studs.










Checkout our Blog and Facebook:

CTS Turbo

Facebook


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

are these 2.5 hot side and cold side?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

tirerub said:


> are these 2.5 hot side and cold side?


Yes they are. :thumbup: 

Hey Clay I need more parts!


edit: More go fast parts that is..


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

desertdubs_C said:


> Yes they are. :thumbup:
> 
> Hey Clay I need more parts!
> 
> ...


good to hear i will have one soon


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

tirerub said:


> good to hear i will have one soon


It's an excellent kit. Get ready to cut your rebar. Hope you have a plasma or angle grinder. You can see in my build thread what it looks like on the car. No bumper of course though.


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

desertdubs_C said:


> It's an excellent kit. Get ready to cut your rebar. Hope you have a plasma or angle grinder. You can see in my build thread what it looks like on the car. No bumper of course though.


haha yeah already done that, i already have the cts kit for a stock side manifold 
:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

tirerub said:


> haha yeah already done that, i already have the cts kit for a stock side manifold
> :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Still a work in progress but I'm loving my CTS SEM/fmic kit! Coolant ball delete and battery relocation coming very soon! 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

~Dan F.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

desertdubs_C said:


> Still a work in progress but I'm loving my CTS SEM/fmic kit! Coolant ball delete and battery relocation coming very soon!
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


Lookin good Dan! :beer:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> Lookin good Dan! :beer:


Thanks! :beer: I'll be ordering some new fueling goodies soon...that 044 needs a surge tank :thumbup: I'll email Nik about it.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

looking awesome guys :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

CTS Turbo said:


> CTS Turbo TSI Intakes in stock and shipping…
> 
> Tired of intake kits that don’t fit right, crack from poor build quality, bang around in your engine bay, need MAF wires to be pulled, and re-routed? Ever buy parts that don’t fit your car, but they’re supposed to? We got tired of all those things and decided to make some of these, in stock and shipping in limited quantities:
> 
> ...


 Why are you advertising the TSI intake on the 1.8t forum? Just in case anyone has a TSI in their garage too?


----------



## Grahams81 (May 10, 2011)

Any signs of the SEM's yet ???? :banghead:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Grahams81 said:


> Any signs of the SEM's yet ???? :banghead:


  

Still patiently waiting, Marco emailed earlier this week with good signs, but they haven't been shipped to us just yet


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks like I'll be buying that 700hp core and SEM to go with the upcoming buildup. Updates on arrival! :laugh:


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

finally got it all together, also with a fx 400 and gtx 3071 both from the guys at CTS:beer:








Derek


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

tirerub said:


> finally got it all together, also with a fx 400 and gtx 3071 both from the guys at CTS:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Derek, cool pic too :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

cts:thumbup::wave:


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

desertdubs_C said:


> Still a work in progress but I'm loving my CTS SEM/fmic kit! Coolant ball delete and battery relocation coming very soon!
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


 Setup looks good! Want to hit up a dyno sometime soon if you haven't already? There are a few other BT guys out here that I know have dynoed but would like to do a mostly if not all BT car dyno. There is a place in chandler called azdynochip I like to go to when I do dyno. Also I haven't been to the west side GTG in a while but I hope to make it this week.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

IAmTheNacho said:


> Setup looks good! Want to hit up a dyno sometime soon if you haven't already? There are a few other BT guys out here that I know have dynoed but would like to do a mostly if not all BT car dyno. There is a place in chandler called azdynochip I like to go to when I do dyno. Also I haven't been to the west side GTG in a while but I hope to make it this week.


 Thanks! Sean, Mark, and I all went to the dyno about a month ago. pulled 420whp and 374wtq at 27psi from a little 50 trim. I'll try to make it out this week to the gtg. I need to get water meth and dyno again. Shooting for 500whp :thumbup:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

desertdubs_C said:


> Thanks! Sean, Mark, and I all went to the dyno about a month ago. pulled 420whp and 374wtq at 27psi from a little 50 trim. I'll try to make it out this week to the gtg. I need to get water meth and dyno again. Shooting for 500whp :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah Sean sent me a text the day before but when I responded the day of I never heard back. Yeah you need WMI for sure, especially this time of year. Last time we dynoed I was able to pull out 405whp 30 psi, Now I have a much bigger intercooler, intake manifold, and R32 throttle body. Now the car feels like it did at 30psi with 20psi. Also shooting for 500ish whp. Stock clutch is somehow not slipping


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

Im down. You might get too see the Gti in action


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Thursday Bryce came by with his 2008 GTI, his car is currently equipped with CTS intake kit, CTS K04-0064 upgrade kit, APR software, APR HPFP, full turbo back exhaust. Last trip to the strip netted him a 13.00 @ 110mph on snow tires… 










Checkout our Blog and Facebook: 

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems 

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Lol. Never heard of snow tires making it to the strip


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Need a little more “get up and go” in your TSI? How bout 300+++HP in a stealthy package? With a great price tag using Borg Warner Forged Mill technology? Yup, we’ve got just what you need! CTS TSI K04 kits in stock and ready to ship! Here we have a pallet of 10 CTS TSI K04 kits going to one of our dealers. Give us a call and we’ll get one for you too!










Checkout our Blog and Facebook:

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems

www.ctsturbo.com


----------

